# New to NC, East Coast



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello,

My wife and I just relocated to Raleigh after many years in Northern Colorado. One key objective is to get closer to sailing grounds. We've bareboated in the BVI and St Martin many times, but are hoping to get a boat along the coast in the coming months.

So, we'll be avidly reading for information on good used boats/configurations for what we want, and good places to put a boat, all on a middle class (is there such a thing any more?  budget!

Cheers,
B&B


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Oriental would be a good starting point. You might also want to check out NCsail.org as they have quite a few members in the Raleigh area who have boats down on the Neuse River.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome to NC and Sailnet! The Beez has it right...Neuse River is the best location for sailors here...but stop by Manteo when you get the boat.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

I do like the avatar.

David


----------



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks! Where are good places to put a 30' to 40' sailboat in NC, without paying 400 a month? Southport looks like a good area...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Southport is not a good sailing venue. $90 a foot annually here in Manteo and we check our rates against similar Marinas so that should be pretty standard for non "yacht club deluxe" type marinas. We have a waiting list which is not uncommon so you may have to hunt a bit. Try exploring a bit on marinas.com


----------



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

What makes you say Southport isn't a good sailing venue? I have no experience actually sailing in NC yet, so I'm eager to get all opinions.

Southport seems nice as there are plenty of sailboats in several marinas, the ICW and Cape Fear river are bearby, with quick access to the Atlantic. Slip rates seem better there than Oriental or Beaufort.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No room...no place to cruise TO...swift currents. No real sailing activity like in the Neuse.


----------



## wdtracey (May 16, 2007)

*Check it out*

you might want to check out Ensign Harbor in Whortonsville, just a couple of rivers down from Oriental on Broad Creek. Home of the world famous Whortonsville Yact and Tractor Club. Their website list monthly rate of $150.00 a month.


----------

